# مولد الكهرباء الساكنة



## اسم مخالف 44 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

كيف يعمل مولد الكهرباء الساكنة وهل يمكن تصنيعه بنفسنا 
ان البحوث حول الطاقة المتجددة تتمحول حول الكهرباء . فهل يمكن استخلاص الكهرباء من الكهرباء الساكنة


----------



## عباس فرنسي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي اكتب استفسار


----------

